# Where Is Willie



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

hmmmmm :truth: 
Has anyone on the TRACTOR FORUM gotten an e-mail or phone call from WILLIE "WILLIE NUNEZ".
Does anyone know if he has moved to his new home or just out fishing still? I need to make some type of contact with him if anyone can help me out.
THANKS SAM "SAMSRAM"
:question: :question:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam,

Got this from a Yahoo search.

Willie G. Nunez
12015 Oconnor Rd
San Antonio, TX 
(210) 967-7330


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*WILLIE HAS BEEN FOUND*

 Thank you Greg. I have his e-mail he gave me before he went fishing and moved to his new place . I have sent a number of e-mail's but no return .Do you know if he has a new e-mail? If he does can you give me a PM thanks.SAM


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Last I heard was Willie had mounted a new propulsion system to 
his tractor and entered it into the X-Project. 
:furious:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Willie on the X-Project*

  
I knew I should NOT have talked to him about when I lived back in ROSWELL N.M.I was just given him a bad time telling him about the small funny looking tractor owners back there:alien2: :alien2: :alien2: :alien2:
I did tell him it was a :secret: and to be very careful about what he put on his tractor.I got word that he got a new tractor and it looked somewhat like this one :ufo: .
Thanks just remember that. POOR WILLIE.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've tried several times to contact Willie, with no success. I sadly believe he has moved on to other activities.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I miss Willie, the man has ingenuity.

Greg, may I suggest you remove his coordinates. I'm not real sure he'd like to share that kind of info with the world.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *I miss Willie, the man has ingenuity.
> 
> Greg, may I suggest you remove his coordinates. I'm not real sure he'd like to share that kind of info with the world.
> ...


If Greg got it from a Yahoo search, it's already shared with the world. I'm also thinking "Willie Nunez" might be a fairly common name.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I thought Willie Nunez was the character that killed Patrick Swayzee in the movie "Ghost"?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Snowmower,

Willie's address and tel number are available to anyone who types his name in the "People Finder" located on the main page of Yahoo. He has given his name, his home town freely on the various forums he has visited. It would be just as easy, I guess, to call 411 and get his tel # and talk to him directly. People Finder is nothing more than a telephone white pages...online.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Snowmower,
> 
> Willie's address and tel number are available to anyone who types his name in the "People Finder" located on the main page of Yahoo. He has given his name, his home town freely on the various forums he has visited. It would be just as easy, I guess, to call 411 and get his tel # and talk to him directly. People Finder is nothing more than a telephone white pages...online. *


I bet he is wondering why he is on every spam & telemarketers lists, but he cant quite put his finger on it as to why....:furious: 

I do remember his last posts pertaining to failures on his machine....not surprising I guess...

Ducati


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Can somebody call that number and ask if its the original "willie" ?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

You might get some guy that says "No, but I'll switch you to my wife"!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks for the address Greg.. 

I just signed willie up for a yearly subscription to playgirl & Mens health... 


j/k j/k j/k :furious: :furious:


Willie if you are out there... hope all is well.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

I got him Hustler and Soldier of Fortune!:smoking:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *thanks for the address Greg..
> 
> I just signed willie up for a yearly subscription to playgirl & Mens health...
> ...


"I got him Hustler and Soldier of Fortune!"

And you guys wonder why he doesn't post here anymore


----------

